
The Case for Reparations - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/07/opinion/case-for-reparations.html
======
towaway1138
Meh. The idea of original or inherited sin is obnoxious, and ultimately
unethical. We're here now, it is what it is--it's day one. How shall we
proceed?

I'm white. I grew up in a very liberal household and have never had an unkind
word for a black person. Nonetheless, I've been spit on by blacks several
times, and otherwise suffered a considerable amount of personal abuse from
them, some of which might have gotten me killed had I been less lucky. My
response, ultimately, was to simply let it pass. And I think this is really
the only answer to this--just let it go.

------
chrisbennet
Should we do something for the Union solders what sacrificed there lives to
free the slaves as well?

It is sad/horrible but is too late to reimburse those who were enslaved. What
isn’t too late is to change our society to a more equitable one.

